# Has anyone ever coached little league Tball ??



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey fellow tokers ,

So this is the second year of tball for my son. Last year was awesome. I assisted with the practices on feild. Now I didn't play as a child nor teen. I'm athletic as hell and watch baseball but don't have the skills to teach. But I helped out whey game and practice( other parents just were zombies and I was the one always high. Go figure )

So anyway , this year I've been placed on the misfits team. No manager, no coach. 10 kids. I have school, work 40 hrs a week and smoke everyday. I couldn't step up to be mananger. But at the first meeting guess what happen ? I stepped up to be mananger ! LOL

Nobody was moving. Again I couldnt just sit there. it's a sink or swim mentality I have. So now I'm manager. Doing good so far. Anyway-

Anyone coach before that can give me advice or suggestions on ideas for drills at practice? We start Feb 4 

Thanks fellow cannabis lovers


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 29, 2014)

your awesome for volunteering like that. sounds like your going to be teaching the basics. hit, catch and throw. those and good sportsmanship is how id think u would want to set up your practices like.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 29, 2014)

Ya. It's funny because I told my wife "shit I can't do it I'm busy " But I went to the meeting after a nice doobie and I was all in. Good thing is the kids are 6-7 so we aren't keeping score.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 29, 2014)

Good For You!
I didn't have a son to coach, but I stepped up for a couple of step sons so I know where you are at...
If you'd like to PM me feel free...

Practice Day one: 
Have all kids with the ultra short attention spans start like this...
Today and this year we will learn the basics:
Today we run the bases: Then have all players line up at home and take a jog around the bases...
Showing which way to run [Tee ball do not assume]... around first, then to second, hitting the inside of base... 
The basics of base running, now they are a little winded, and you have their attention....
Then Pair off...
Soft toss BB starting 4 feet apart...
Show the proper way to hold a BB... with the seams...
All paird off kids soft tossing back and forth in together...
Each time they make a 'catch' they get to move back one step...
Each time they miss, they start over at 4-6 ' apart...
Learn the good throwers...
Teach basics catching...
If ball [to catch] is over waist, hand is pointing up to catch ball....[like a wave]...
If ball [to catch] is under waist glove is palm points up... show how to do that...
Start slowly... Tell all the goal is to learn and get better....
I would do grounder drills:
Two lines at short stop and second base...
Roll or hit grounder softly right at player [candy hop]....
That line at SS trows to First... [Coach at first to catch -and encourage throws]
Line at second base throws to third... again coach there to catch and encourage...
Boys move from one line to the other....
No stopping... You run to set tone... everyone learns to hustle by example...
As the lines move to learn fielding a dad/coach works with one player [rotating players 20 swings]
Over behind the back stop... Tee hitting the whole practice...over and over tee hitting... 
They can not do too much...Tee hitting...
Buy a couple of Tee's extra, and encourage all players to buy a cheap one...
That way they can hit at home, 20 swings a night t get better...
Oh... You are going to learn so much....
Forget about score... and W/L record... 
Good LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 29, 2014)

On hitting from tee... encourage balance...
Let all boys learn the comfort of holding a BB bat...
First swing, slow easy and balanced...
Then... Have all boys learn art of hard swing being balanced...
The follow thru... I wouldn't really change too much how any hold the bat, or stance...
Hitting is more about seeing ball, being comfortable, balanced, and exploding at point of impact...
Balanced.... weight back.... then explode through ball...


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 29, 2014)

I popped an end off an old bat, and filled it [weighted it] with penny's....
Swing the weighted bat for ten swings a day...
the boys will get better....


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 29, 2014)

Awesome !!! Sand4x105 ! That's exactly what I need. I'll print it give a go over and probably pm you with questions later. 

Thanks !

Oh ya btw this year we are using the pitching machine.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 29, 2014)

Good Luck man... 
I'm subscribing to your thread...
Any question... Let me know....
I love BaseBall... BB been berry berry good to me....
I've let the President of our Local LL know I am available for help where ever is needed...
Helping others... passing on knowledge...
----
Just so you know...
Ha... I remember playing, and practice at every level...
Some coaches were very good, but had boring do little practices...
Strive for your practices to never be boring...
At the end of practice... before all the parents came to get the boys... 
Every one sits around, and talks baseball...
What to do if the ball is hit to you...
Talk situations... Running, what to do with two outs and a hit ball [always run]
What to do if a player catches ball [Infield fly rule?]...Where to throw... when to run...
You will learn that you can accomplish far more with a "Practice plan"
Then all the other coaches can do with their 'years of experience'
First few times... just go over review... throwing... swinging... fielding....
Good Luck!


----------



## CoAcHrOaCh (Jan 29, 2014)

Everything sand said 100%....my step-dad did much the same thing when I was growing up...he had never played baseball but he couldn't help but be involved...I'm greatful every day that he put forth that level of effort. He, along with other influential coaches, made me want to get into coaching. I now coach high school, middle school and peewee sports. It's very rewarding. Kudos to you sir for being a coach. We need more like you


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'll keep this thread updated for sure as the season comes along. First practice has been bumped to Feb 2nd . (I guess they don't care that the SuperBowl is on!?) I am going in it 100% , definitely don't want to be the "boring coach" . Practice shouldn't be like going to the dentist. Thanks for mentioning that. 

Feels good to do positive things.


----------



## CoAcHrOaCh (Jan 29, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Thanks guys. I'll keep this thread updated for sure as the season comes along. First practice has been bumped to Feb 2nd . (I guess they don't care that the SuperBowl is on!?) I am going in it 100% , definitely don't want to be the "boring coach" . Practice shouldn't be like going to the dentist. Thanks for mentioning that.
> 
> Feels good to do positive things.




Golden rule to not being boring is keep everything short and sweet...if you keep them constantly engaged in a new activity every 15min or so over the course of an hour you definitely won't be boring...last tip: get a great assistant who is as invested as you are


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 29, 2014)

Just make sure they have fun. At that age if they don't have fun it will kill their will to play in the future. Rock on!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 29, 2014)

Lol my cousin sent me this. Thought it was funny!
This is the coach that I'm NOT GOING TO BE .


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 29, 2014)

Rephrase :: Smokers are not lazy . I've got a lot flakes for Sunday's first practice. Reason Superbowl. I burn everyday all day and I'm going to be there. Hahaha , that's funny.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 30, 2014)

Little League Practice for you on Sunday...

And How is the league helping out a "Ghost" team with a first year manager...

Given you Super Sunday for first practice, and cage work...

Oh, tell the Batting Machine/Cage "Expert" oh, I'm new... you should run the machine for me... 

You know, If I watch you the whole time, then I could do it...

Super Sunday for your first Practice...

You are being set up.... By a not nice to new coaches League Guy....

Good Luck.... Of course have fun....

Boring = Not having fun....


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ya. I don't know how I ended up on the misfit team. Sucks. There are a few parents (like 3) that have been a big help. I know the organizer and she just erks me with her "Holyier than thou bit" She's hot granted but a total B ! 

That's just the more reason for me to succeed. I asked for a rearrangement due to everyone having Football Fever. But nope. It's all good tho. I'm gonna be superman in my kids eyes. I can't wait to be out on the field either.

Edit :: erks


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 30, 2014)

My wife says "the squeaky wheel gets the oil!" 

I think I may have got my team in at 1:30 to 2:25 on Sunday !!!!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 2, 2014)

Practice cancelled due to rain. Enjoy the game boys !


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 7, 2014)

Update::

We've been rained out twice. Yesterday I did get together with a couple other dads. Got the equipment in order , tried to find out our team color. We are the Bees so I assumed yellow and black. But the president said "no not like regular bees...." But no confirmation. SMH 

So tomorrow I told the team as long as it's not monsson rain or lighting we should assemble and at least practice grounders on the blacktop.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 10, 2014)

The suggestions you gave me work perfectly. Having the the kids stand close and take steps back as they master the the distance. We've gotten a few kids to come out and practice due to rain. So Wednesday I got all parents confirmed


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 12, 2014)

Just remember to keep the game fun for them and you'll do fine!


----------



## Shark Bait (Feb 12, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Hey fellow tokers ,
> 
> So this is the second year of tball for my son. Last year was awesome. I assisted with the practices on feild. Now I didn't play as a child nor teen. I'm athletic as hell and watch baseball but don't have the skills to teach. But I helped out whey game and practice( other parents just were zombies and I was the one always high. Go figure )
> 
> ...


Just
Stumbled on this thread, have not read the whole thing, nor do I think I will in time to help you. I have coached three years of tee, two years of coach pitch, and a year of ll. not to mention three years of travel and one year of winterball. Loved it, this year a few more folks stepped up, so I moved on to middle school ball this year, feel free to hit me up with questions and I'll do my best to help. Look up Big Al's Baseball clinics, the best out there in my opinion.

First, get tennis balls and teach the kids to throw properly, give them targets to throw at, chances are if you try to play catch kids spend to much time chasing the ball, not enough time throwing. Each player should get at least 25 good throws a practice, 50 is better, but no more. Hitting off the tee. Place tee just I front of plate, when contacting the ball the arms should be just extended just in front of the body. Biggest mistake made by most tee ball programs is placing the tee on the plate, just because the base is the same shape of home plate, and this screws kids thew next year. And if they hit from the tee well, find a bucket and sit out while you pitch to them from a close distance.

PEACe and thanks for helping out the future ball players, and most importantly teach the love of the game.


----------



## Shark Bait (Feb 12, 2014)

Shit just realized thread is only 3 pages not 21 like I firt thought, guess I will read it all


----------



## Shark Bait (Feb 12, 2014)

Best advise so far, keep them engaged.

Couple other thoughts, when teaching skills, teach it (explain what they need to do and why they should do it), practice it (they all should be doing it together and only make little adjustments so they feel some success and don't stop them all to teach to one), and then game it, nothing makes kids work harder then trying to show up their freinds. Next practice quick review of skill and move on.

Just my 2cents, nothing more fun than taking the kids who no one thinks should be playing, and teaching them the game and beating the "good" team.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hahah, shark bait that's funny. I feel the same sometimes. I think to myself "shit am I really going to read this !?" 

All went well today. First really official day of full blown practice. Kids did awesome ! Between me and two other dads it's going great. Manager is actually pretty boss. Hahha. I love the hot moms too!!! 

I never would have imagined to be so into seeing kids have fun. Positive reinforcement is my main focus. And damn, these kids got some skills!! I gotta remeber to take a video and pics to post so you guys can see the progress. 

I even jumped over the fence a few times today. Don't ask !! These kids are too much !

Peace


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 14, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Hahah, shark bait that's funny. I feel the same sometimes. I think to myself "shit am I really going to read this !?"
> 
> All went well today. First really official day of full blown practice. Kids did awesome ! Between me and two other dads it's going great. Manager is actually pretty boss. Hahha. I love the hot moms too!!!
> 
> ...


Nice....

Way to Go!

Every practice I tried to pick out a regular kid, and really talk him up....
One that was just average... See something he does well, and say:
"See how Jonny turned to get that grounder... nice job Jonny"
then the next time were together... I'd find another player and talk him up...
The great players, they will get praise from everyone...
The 'regular' role players get an extra pat on the back....
---------
Game time... Position's... 
I'd like to offer this advice...
All the dad's on the team want their little Jonny to be Short Stop....
Every inning have the players rotate a position....

I'd rotate them like this:


Left fielder to center...
center to right...
right to bench...
Bench to 3 base
3 base to SS
SS to second base
second base to first...
First to pitcher...
pitcher to catcher...
Catcher to Left field...

Might modify it a bit... You'll have your better fielders...
Start your best player at third base... then he rotates around the field...
but stays in game...you'll see this bodes well for the 'not that good either' who will not get stuck playing right field every game....
That way, all dads will get to see if their son will be the next Jeter....

Good Job... and Keep up the great work...


----------



## Shark Bait (Feb 15, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> Nice....
> 
> Way to Go!
> 
> ...


I completely agree, every one should play Every where. But do not rotate around the outfield, that's 3 innings in a row for a kid in the outfield, that's not enough excitement. I rotate kids into the outfield, for one inning at a time, so it's an inning on the bench one in the infield one in the outfield. It's not easy to keep track of, I make up spreadsheets before the game to help ensure equal time for all.

PEACe


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 8, 2014)

I've been MIA on here. Today was opening day. My kid is #12 so far it's been fun as hell. These boys are doing great. Our team was the only team that stood the whole ceremony. That means a lot in my book.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Mar 9, 2014)

Now I wanna watch The Badnews Bears


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 13, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I've been MIA on here. Today was opening day. My kid is #12 so far it's been fun as hell. These boys are doing great. Our team was the only team that stood the whole ceremony. That means a lot in my book. View attachment 3017220


good sportsmanship is key and is a great attribute to be learning at a young age.


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> Nice....
> 
> Way to Go!
> 
> ...


Quiet as it's kept, right field will be one of the most important positions as they mature. Once you get to an highschool college type game situation, right fielder is usually the one with the strongest arm on the team and the best at seeing the ball of the bat. Also has to be able to cover a lot of ground out there too as left and center shift for situational hitting. I know parents get pissed when they see their child in right field but they just don't think how important a position it will become if the child continues to play through the years. I was a two time first team all state for right field and learned tons about the game from that position. Maybe at a young age they don't see too many balls hit to right field so yes it is a spot you can put a less adapted player but as the kids progress in the leagues it will become a key position in the game.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 21, 2014)

So far we are 2-0. Good game last night . I even had one kid pee his pants. ALMOST TWICE !!! LOL , another one of the kids (as I coached 1B) asked me "Coach can I just run all the way home! I gotta peeeee soooo baddd.." HAhaha 

edit: I'm actually doing Farm Ball. One step up from Tball we are using pitching machines

My son had a great catch but he was so surprised he just smiled and looked at the ball. DOH ! These kids are cool as hell

Lining them up for handshakes and high 5s


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 26, 2014)

We are 11-1 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------

